# Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red Review



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Score: 9/10 Link: OCEAN 1 VINTAGE red - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches
(Sorry for the poor quality, the only camera I have is my phone)









Specs: *Movement*
*ETA 2824-2 Swiss Made automatic, hacking second *
Jewels: 25 jewels

*Functions*
hour and minute 
central second hand
Date on the "3"

Case: stainless steel
Back: Stainless steel screwed, engraved
Diameter: 42 mm
height: 13 mm
Weight: 190 g
Dial: black
Crystal: *domed sapphire crystal, double anti-reflection coating on the inside*
Bezel: Sainless steel black
Indices: Superluminova C3, green
Lug width: 22 mm
WaterRes: 300 metres/990 feet 30 ATM acc. to DIN
Strap: stainless steel 22 mm, screwed
Buckle: stainless steel, safety clasp
​
This watch is an excellent value. For 330 euro/$430/275 pounds, you can get a homage to the Rolex submariner with a twist. For many this could be preferable to that watch.

When I opened the watch I was surprised to find a chocolate bar decorate with steinhart logos.






It's nice to find something special like this in the box. It's little things like this that let you know you're buying from a person who wants to make a lasting impression with the customer. (It's good milk chocolate too.)
Also in the box was nylon strap that was a cross between a zulu and a nato, very interesting. Quality is pretty good, definitely not a maratac or timefactors, but it's nice. (Too small for my 7.5" wrists unfortunately. Can't fold back under.)
Also came with two extra spring bars. HUGE plus.








The watch is Water resistant to 1000ft/300m. It has a screw down caseback of course, with a nice engraving that doesn't irritate my wrist like I've heard. 








The bracelet is nice and heavy. It's high quality and seems durable. The clasp is alright, better than my invicta pro diver 8926 but not much. 








The box is nice, it's simple and high quality.
















As for the movement, I don't know much about them. So post something about the movement and I'll put your name up here with what you say about it. It hacks.

Keep in mind: I've only had it for less than a day at this time.

Overall it's a high quality watch and a bargain at the price. They could charge a thousand and it would be worth it.

Pros:
-Hacking
-Domed Sapphire Crystal
-Cheap
-High Quality Bracelet
-Looks Great
-Nice 42mm size
-Extra Springbars
-Free Nylon Strap
-Free Milk Chocolate
-Nice box and great appreciation for the customer

Cons:
-Buckle Not The Best

Overall this is well worth your money. Thanks for reading!









(There's not too many pictures of this watch, so feel free to take them.)


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like a great review, love the watch.


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to share your appreciation for your Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red. :-!

It'll be helpful if you could also comment on its accuracy as of new now and, say, after 2 weeks from now.


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Benjamin Chin said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share your appreciation for your Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red. :-!
> 
> It'll be helpful if you could also comment on its accuracy as of new now and, say, after 2 weeks from now.


I'll try and do that for you, thanks.


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

dunl12496j said:


> I'll try and do that for you, thanks.


Wow, I am impressed.... :-d:-d

It was meant to benefit *all* who intend to do research on the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red. In this sense, your review builds on the body of knowledge in the internet.


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Benjamin Chin said:


> Wow, I am impressed.... :-d:-d
> 
> It was meant to benefit *all* who intend to do research on the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red. In this sense, your review builds on the body of knowledge in the internet.


I did this review because when I wanted to find out more about this watch. I couldn't find much.


----------



## malioil (May 7, 2011)

I too found my Steinhart to be of excellent value and a fantastic watch overall- everything about that company is top-notch quality and yet surprisingly affordable. Congratulations on your new timepiece !


----------



## mathomas (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice watch, and overview. I have to ask, though it may be a stupid question: what makes it "red"?


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

mathomas said:


> Nice watch, and overview. I have to ask, though it may be a stupid question: what makes it "red"?


Not a stupid question, It's strange. The Words "Ocean One Submersible 1000ft/300m" are written in red. So I guess that's why... strange. Sounds better than something like "domed no date" or something along that line.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Do a Google search on "double red sea dweller" and it'll make more sense to you. ;-) 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mathomas (Nov 27, 2011)

dunl12496j said:


> Not a stupid question, It's strange. The Words "Ocean One Submersible 1000ft/300m" are written in red. So I guess that's why... strange. Sounds better than something like "domed no date" or something along that line.





nuovorecord said:


> Do a Google search on "double red sea dweller" and it'll make more sense to you. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Thanks, both!


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

@Benjamin Chin. The accuracy after about 30 hours is -1 second so far. This is great! I'll let you know what it is after a while.


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

Such a small magnitude of error is indeed proof of quality setting from the factory. Hopefully, it keeps to its good performance after 2 weeks or so. :-!


----------



## nboey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the great review. This certainly made me itch a little more


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

The bezel is a hair off, but it is not noticable. Only defect I have found. And the wonderful quality turning really makes up for it. I tried out the nato strap, it was ok.


----------



## dal_sing (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

So I timed it with Time.gov. This is pretty amazing, more than 72 hours and only -1 second!


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

dunl12496j said:


> So I timed it with Time.gov. This is pretty amazing, more than 72 hours and only -1 second!


It's now been 4 days and through all that it's only one second behind. Wow. Is that abnormal?


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Updated with my new isofrane. It has been five days now and still only -1 second! I'm telling you, when that Ocean 2 comes out...




































Sorry they're sideways. I don't have a clue why...


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Excellent review! Thank you for sharing your thoughts!

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

9 days now. For some reason it's actually spot on now. Weird. I never changed the time. So 9 days and +- 0 seconds.


----------



## jibzz (Dec 21, 2009)

A nice timepiece and good review.


----------



## Robert36521 (Jan 5, 2012)

@Benjamin Chin. The accuracy after about 30 hours is -1 second so far. This is great! I'll let you know what it is after a while.


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Strange, now it's 2 seconds behind after ten days.


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

It has been stable for a number of days and a difference of 2 secs between 9th and 10th day is still acceptable. As time passes you will see its true performance.


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

As asked, it has been one day over two weeks now. The accuracy is -11 seconds. It kind of fell off at the end. Resetting it back to time.gov. It's a great watch! That's still less than a second a day which is much better than most watches.


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

Thanks alot for the follow up. Hope that your watch stabilizes soon.


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Benjamin Chin said:


> Thanks alot for the follow up. Hope that your watch stabilizes soon.


Thank you. -3 seconds in 24 hours.


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

dunl12496j said:


> Thank you. -3 seconds in 24 hours.


Having tracked your watch for slightly over 2 weeks, I am sure you have witnessed the truth of "break-in" for mechanical watch accuracy.

Many people still deny the existence of such effect.


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Benjamin Chin said:


> Having tracked your watch for slightly over 2 weeks, I am sure you have witnessed the truth of "break-in" for mechanical watch accuracy.
> 
> Many people still deny the existence of such effect.


It makes perfect sense. Don't see how you could deny that.


----------



## R_C (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello everyone, I live in South Africa, I think that this is my first post here. If I need to post a separate intro I apologies in advance and will amend soonest!

I ordered this watch in August and received it within a week - fantastic service from Steinhart and I can vouch for the accuracy of the movement 6 months later it is still less then 1 sec fast per day! From what I gather is a basic level ETA 2824-2 movement.. This is simply stunning and can only reflect the attention that Steinhart gives these watches.

This has whetted my appetite for high quality automatic watches and when they come at a price like this it really makes for a rewarding purchase.

Thanks for a great review!


----------



## RRT (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I enjoyed the research and reading. This has increased my appreciation for Steinhart. I am definitely considering selling Debaubre Ocean 1 Classic Edition, soley to purchase a Steinhart. Thanks again.

I also enjoy the review. Thank you for starting the thread.



nuovorecord said:


> Do a Google search on "double red sea dweller" and it'll make more sense to you. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Remeny (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the review! What is the issue with the clasp?


----------



## jr7 (Jul 6, 2012)

I just registered so that I could make a post on this particular thread. I use this site often for watch research or just to surf the web. 

I purchased this particular watch directly from Steinhart less than a year ago. At the time, I was looking for an automatic-mechanical dive watch and each time I came back to this watch. I was searching for the 'right' watch for over a year at the time of purchase.

I will post photos as soon as I have a chance, but it might take a few days.

My thoughts with this watch are...

Pros:
- Beautiful
- Perfect size(for me)
- Fit and finish is VERY close to my Omega Seamaster
- Very well made bracelet 
- Very accurate and precise
- It doesn't have a date magnifier
- EVERY tiny crevasse of the watch was perfect. 

Cons:
- Bracelet pulls hair, but not a deal breaker
- This is a big CON... this watch will be your gateway into high end mechanical watches. 

You might have wondered why I have a Seamaster and the Ocean1. After wearing the Red Ocean1 all day every day for barely 6 months I pulled the trigger on an Omega Seamaster. The Omega is my daily watch, but I still wear the Ocean1 often. I'm not a watch expert, but the Steinhart is a very respectable watch even when it sits next to the Omega.


----------



## JohnWatch (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome R_C ! 
Great watch for the price and as accurate as you can ask for!
Seems like you guys made a excellent purchase!!!


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

well I've been trying to snag one up for the past 2-3 weeks but either it sells quickly or seller wont ship to Canada.
So today I bit the bullet and placed an order from Steinhart directly.
No rush for me since I'm actually debating how am I going to handle 2 watches, this and my trusted Seiko SNZG07J1


----------

